# Painting Wood Stove...



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Iam cleaning up a old wood stove to use. Going to sandblast it to get off the old paint. One coat of primer. 
Would it be better to use a foam roller and paint it or spray paint. Iam using enamel paint.

Or what would you do?

Thanks


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Al Taper said:


> Iam cleaning up a old wood stove to use. Going to sandblast it to get off the old paint. One coat of primer.
> Would it be better to use a foam roller and paint it or spray paint. Iam using enamel paint.
> 
> Or what would you do?
> ...


There is stove paint, I wouldn't use anything else.
I'm sure Google will turn it up.
I've smelled some really bad results from other 
types of paint.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Al Taper said:


> I am cleaning up a old wood stove to use. Going to sandblast it to get off the old paint. One coat of primer.
> Would it be better to use a foam roller and paint it or spray paint. I am using enamel paint.
> 
> Or what would you do?
> ...


Neither/None of the above

Stove Black (wipe on wax type deal) if it's not a "display only" and won't be brushed against by people
Spray painted (Stove Bright) if it's a "display" or functional stove that might be touched or otherwise brushed against after coating

Either works well for stove reconditioning


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahah!, I remembered stove black, but 
didn't remember it as a brand name.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a old pot belly stove I got at a estate sale, the people had painted it and put lights in it. I took it home filled it with 2x4's and burned all the paint off it. then I took bacon grease while the stove was still hot, this will bring back the color of the cast iron. just like how you treat cast iron pots and pans. as for paint it would need to be heat paint.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> I have a old pot belly stove I got at a estate sale, the people had painted it and put lights in it. I took it home filled it with 2x4's and burned all the paint off it. then I took bacon grease while the stove was still hot, this will bring back the color of the cast iron. just like how you treat cast iron pots and pans. as for paint it would need to be heat paint.


It is called "Seasoning the Iron".

Pure Lard or Crisco in the can works REALLY well. Do it twice.

Remove rust with steel wool or Naval Jelly, rinse WELL, slather the lard, heat to "hotter than hell", let COMPLETELY cool, slather, heat again. Done.

The Lard WILL burn and stink and smoke and run you out of the kitchen!


" There is a trick to maintaining cast iron cookware and that trick is known as "seasoning" or "curing." Your food will never stick to the bottom of the skillet or pot and the iron will not rust if it is properly seasoned. Plus the cast-iron cookware cleans up easily as well. Seasoning or curing cast iron means filling the pores and voids in the metal with grease of some sort, which subsequently gets cooked in. This provides a smooth, nonstick surface on both the inside and outside of the piece............... Neutral Oils - Use vegetable oils (canola, sunflower, etc.), shortening (like Crisco shortening) or lard for seasoning your cast iron pans. I recently experimented and found out that food-grade coconut oil/butter also works great. "











http://whatscookingamerica.net/Information/CastIronPans.htm


Once you have done this, it is my suggestion that Lodge Brand Iron Cookware is used. It makes for a PERFECT match. Looks good as well.

http://www.lodgemfg.com/

All-Clad makes Beautiful cookware as well. But it 'taint cheap.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop...road&site=&creative=2479963435&OVKEY=all-clad


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the idea so far.. The stove is red and there are some (a lot) chips in the paint. I want to clean it up nice make it look new or all must new.

I do the same with my case iron pots.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Well the sandblasting is out of the question. There is red enamel paint on it now. If i take a wire wheel to it to scuff the emamel. Do you think stove paint will stick to it?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Well the sandblasting is out of the question. There is red enamel paint on it now. If i take a wire wheel to it to scuff the emamel. Do you think stove paint will stick to it?



As long as the red is heat resistant, the "Stove Black" should stick and last well after the scuffing by the wheel.

But..........

"Stove Black" is a VERY thin coating, and any flaws in the base coat (the red) WILL show through.

If the red is thick, as in many coats, you WILL run in to problems down the road.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> As long as the red is heat resistant, the "Stove Black" should stick and last well after the scuffing by the wheel.
> 
> But..........
> 
> ...


Yes.
Is there any way possible to remove the red paint entirely?
I have found that Dad's stripping gel (green can) is the _most_ effective at removing stubborn finishes...and skin.

:blink:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Yes.
> Is there any way possible to remove the red paint entirely?
> I have found that Dad's stripping gel (green can) is the _most_ effective at removing stubborn finishes...and skin.
> 
> :blink:


 Can I get that at HD or loews?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Can I get that at HD or loews?


No.

It is a Sansher product:

http://doitbest.com/Paint+thinner+and+turpentine-Sansher+Corp.-model-33831-doitbest-sku-773786.dibLink

Do NOT use the little pump sprayer that comes with it!!
I used it and some particulate ended up on my tongue, not good.
Apply it with a throw away *natural* bristle brush, chip brushes work best.
It washes with water, and safe around plants and what not (unbelievably so).

Wear long rubber gloves and do NOT get it on your skin for longer than .000001 seconds.
The instant burning is intense.
Seriously it is some _mean _stuff!!!!
But oh so effective.


----------

